# FR: no politician would ever support



## lindtchoco

I am trying to translate the following sentence:

No politican would ever support such a measure.

This is how I translated the sentence: Pas un députe ne voudrait jamais soutenir telle mesure

I am not sure what tense to use for this "would" in this sense

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jann

In your sentence, "would support" is the conditional tense conjugation of "to support" in English... and you need exactly the same thing in French. 

PS.  No politician = _Aucun député (aucun homme politique...)_


----------



## promzi

Bonsoir lindtchoco,
Je dirai :

Aucun politique ne sera jamais en faveur de cette mesure.

ou

Aucun politicien ne soutiendra jamais une telle mesure.

Voilà de quoi t'aider, je l'espère.
P.


----------



## lindtchoco

Thank you very much!


----------



## jann

promzi said:


> Aucun politicien ne soutiendra jamais une telle mesure.


The French word _politicien_ is pejorative.  The English word "politician" is not!

This is why a translation using something like the original _député_ or _homme politique_ would be preferable, in my mind.


----------



## promzi

jann said:


> The French word _politicien_ is pejorative.  The English word "politician" is not!
> 
> This is why a translation using something like the original _député_ or _homme politique_ would be preferable, in my mind.



Sachant qu'il ne s'agit pas forcément d'un homme, un politique peut faire l'affaire aussi non ? Je ne pense que ce soit péjoratif (d'ailleurs _politicien _l'est à condition que qu'il soit utilisé avec un qualificatif actualisant la nuance péjoratif : _les politiciens retors_)


----------



## jann

C'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à la question du genre de la personne en question. _Un politique_, ça marche. 

Je ne crois pas que ce soit nécessaire d'ajouter un adjectif pour rendre _politicien_ péjoratif. Un adjectif renforcerait ce côté, certes, mais même sans, la nuance est tout de même là...


----------



## newg

> Aucun politicien ne soutiendra jamais une telle mesure.


 
Attention, ce n'est pas un futur ici mais bien un conditionnel.

My try :

_Jamais un homme politique ne soutiendrait une telle mesure._


----------



## jann

newg said:


> Attention, ce n'est pas un futur ici mais bien un conditionnel.  My try :
> _Jamais un homme politique ne supporterait une telle mesure._


 Thanks, Newg, bien vu !

Focusing on the translation of "politician," I had quite lost track of the fact that the original question was about "would support," conditional!


----------



## Nicomon

newg said:


> Attention, ce n'est pas un futur ici mais bien un conditionnel.
> My try :
> _Jamais un homme politique ne supporterait une telle mesure._



Bien d'accord pour ce qui est du conditionnel. 

Mais attention.  Je suis à peu près certaine que « supporterait » est un faux ami.  Pour traduire "support", je dirais soutiendrait / appuierait / serait favorable à. 

« Supporter » se traduit en général par to bear / endure, etc.



jann said:


> The French word _politicien_ is pejorative.  The English word "politician" is not!


  Really?  To me « politicien » is simply this (as copied from Antidote):  
- Personne qui fait de la politique. Politicien de droite, de gauche. Politicien généreux. Politicien véreux, démagogue.

I personally don't like "un politique".  Un politique est une personne qui fait de la politique... sounds very weird to me. 

The adjective, on the other hand, can be pejorative. 
- [Péjoratif]  Caractéristique d’une politique malhonnête et partisane. Une manœuvre politicienne.


----------



## newg

> Bien d'accord pour ce qui est du conditionnel. Mais attention. Je suis à peu près certaine que « supporterait » est un faux ami. Pour traduire "support", je dirais soutiendrait / appuierait / serait favorable à.
> 
> « Supporter » se traduit en général par to bear / endure, etc.


 


Je me suis laissé aller à l'erreur comme un simple débutant ! Shame on me 
Merci !


----------



## promzi

newg said:


> Je me suis laissé aller à l'erreur comme un simple débutant ! Shame on me
> Merci !



Ce qui revient à ce que j'avais proposé :

- Aucun politique ne sera jamais en faveur de cette mesure.

ou

- Aucun politicien ne soutiendra jamais une telle mesure.

Pour ce qui est du conditionnel, on a l'habitude de dire "jamais je ne pourrai faire une chose pareille" pour "I would never do such a thing" ...

Donc parmi les natifs, qui peut nous dire la différence entre "I will never do that" versus "I would ever do that". 

Je rappelle que dans la pharse initiale ''No politican would ever support such a measure", le "ever" suggère qu'il n'y a pas de condition.

P.


----------



## Nicomon

promzi said:


> Donc parmi les natifs, qui peut nous dire la différence entre "I will never do that" versus "I would ever do that".



Je ne suis pas "English native" mais je doute qu'on puisse dire en anglais I would ever.   
Ce serait I would never / Nobody would ever.  Il faut un « ne » négatif.  

I will never do that  = je ne ferai jamais ça/cela... promis 
I would never do that = je ne ferais jamais ça/cela... tu le sais bien/c'est évident/jamais de la vie, etc. 

Personne ne ferait jamais ça =  Nobody would ever do that
Personne ne fera jamais ça = Nobody will ever do that 
Jamais je ne pourrai*s* faire =  I *c*ould never do that
Jamais je ne pourrai faire  (« pourrai » est futur, et non pas conditionnel) =  I will never be able to do it / I will never do it... I just can't.  

Natives, please correct above, if I'm wrong. 

Je maintiens qu'ici, je mettrais le conditionnel.  D'ailleurs, jann l'a déjà confirmé.


----------



## promzi

Nicomon said:


> Je ne suis pas "English native" mais je doute qu'on puisse dire en anglais I would ever.
> Ce serait I would never / Nobody would ever.  Il faut un « ne » négatif.
> 
> I will never do that  = je ne ferai jamais ça/cela... promis
> I would never that = je ne ferais jamais ça/cela... tu le sais bien/c'est évident, etc.
> 
> Personne ne ferait jamais ça =  Nobody would ever do that
> Personne ne fera jamais ça = Nobody will ever do that
> Jamais je ne pourrais faire =  I could never do that
> Jamais je ne pourrai faire  (« pourrai » est futur, et non pas conditionnel) =  I will never be able to do it / I will never do it... I just can't.
> 
> Natives, please correct above, if I'm wrong.
> 
> Je maintiens qu'ici, je mettrais le conditionnel.  D'ailleurs, jann l'a déjà confirmé.



Merci pour ta réponse mais as-tu des réponses concrètes à (je cite mon précédent post) :



> Pour ce qui est du conditionnel, on a l'habitude de dire "jamais je ne pourrai faire une chose pareille" pour "I would never do such a thing" ...
> 
> Donc parmi les natifs, qui peut nous dire la différence entre "I will never do that" versus "I would ever do that".


Merci,
P.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bien lu ton message précédent.  Et je croyais avoir répondu « concrètement », en disant que je ne traduirais pas un conditionnel anglais par un futur simple en français.   

Je fais une nette distinction (à l'oral comme à l'écrit)  entre  « jamais je ne pourrais » et « jamais je ne pourrai. »  Pour moi pourrai = futur simple de l'indicatif.  

Dans mon vocabulaire : 
I would never do such a thing =  Je ne ferais jamais une telle chose.  
Et pas : je ne pourrai jamais (ne serai jamais capable de) que je traduirais par... voir plus haut.

Pouvoir = can/could/be able to
Je ne pourrais (avec s - conditionnel) jamais faire = I could (c, plutôt que w) never do such a thing

Mais bon... on risque de tourner en rond.  Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## geostan

jann said:


> The French word _politicien_ is pejorative.  The English word "politician" is not!
> 
> This is why a translation using something like the original _député_ or _homme politique_ would be preferable, in my mind.



I have always thought so too, but the CNRTL does not. Nor does the BDL mention it. But it is not a word that I use. I too prefer the other options.


----------



## itka

Le mot "politicien" s'il n'est pas accompagné d'un qualificatif déplaisant ne me semble pas spécialement péjoratif... mais il est vrai que, de nos jours, l'idée même de "faire de la politique" est souvent mal considérée !


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> I have always thought so too, but the CNRTL does not. Nor does the BDL mention it. But it is not a word that I use. I too prefer the other options.


Je suis surprise de le lire de ta part, geostan.  

Il me semble que _politicien_ est nettement plus courant au Québec et à Ottawa que _homme/femme politique_ ou _ un(e) politique_, tout court.  
À mon avis, ce n'est pas tant * le mot* qui est péjoratif que les propos au sujet des politiciens.

Homme/femme politique se dit - et je viens d'apprendre que l'OQLF le recommande - mais bon, je préfère un seul mot : politicien/politicienne. 
Comme je dis médecin, pas homme médical.  Et pharmacien, pas homme pharmaceutique. 

Extrait du GDT 





> Note(s) :
> Le terme politicien a longtemps été perçu comme péjoratif, mais cette connotation négative s'est beaucoup amoindrie avec le temps et le terme s'est implanté dans l'usage.


 Je crois, par contre, que _député_ serait trop restrictif.  Que fait-on alors des ministres, du Premier Ministre, des sénateurs et de tous ces gens qui se mêlent aussi de politique (municipale, provinciale ou fédérale, américaine, canadienne ou française)?  

Ce qu'on pense d'eux... c'est autre chose.  Mais on n'en penserait pas nécessairement plus de bien si on les appelait _les politiques_. 

À ce sujet, cet article *Le mot et la chose : Politicien/Politician*.


----------

